# question about growing time



## flymadness (Feb 20, 2006)

hey! i was just wondering how long it will take approximatly to get a finished product, my plant is 21 days from sprouting and its not too big and im getting concerned. it looks ok but if it doesnt pick up soon it wont be done before i have to move! in your professional opinion do u guys think it could be ready for harvest at the end of april? thanks
using potting soil
lights 24/0
flouros (but im hoping to get a 250 HPS very soon)
dont know PH
in Veg.
growing in my closet
temp about mis 70's


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm kinda new at this but you can look at my post "Leaf Issues", I'm currently at 5 weeks. Most "professional" growers that I have talked to/recieved info from tell me that I can flower now since the plant is about 14-16 inches tall (it will double in size during flowering), as well as saying that to wait till the "nodes" start to alternate on the main stalk. I would say that you are pushing the envelope if you need it done by end of april. How tall is your plant? Pics? Hope this helps.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 20, 2006)

I would recomment more light 250W MH or HPS like you said you should be getting soon, Other then that check your PH and go from there.


----------



## flymadness (Feb 20, 2006)

yeah i know about the light, but what about forcing it to flower early? will that change anything aside from the yield? or does it seem doable at all if i get that light asap? and yes MMilitiaR it is refer, and it is my baby  lol. sadly its illegal here in canada as well, and it looks like its going to stay that way with our new prime minister  sad times.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 20, 2006)

Sounds like your kinds stuck between a rock and hard place. IMO its to early to flower.


----------



## flymadness (Feb 20, 2006)

oh yeah i know its too early now but im hoping it should get big really quick, im going to walmart tonight to get some ferts and hopefully a new light as well, so i was wondering if anyone wanted to draw me up a timeframe? im not sure how long i will have to let it flower for or anything so any help would appreciated. i want to have it harvested by the end of april or maybe the first week of may. if someone could give me me some dates to start going on that would be sweet! thanks again!


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 20, 2006)

flymadness said:
			
		

> oh yeah i know its too early now but im hoping it should get big really quick, im going to walmart tonight to get some ferts and hopefully a new light as well, so i was wondering if anyone wanted to draw me up a timeframe? im not sure how long i will have to let it flower for or anything so any help would appreciated. i want to have it harvested by the end of april or maybe the first week of may. if someone could give me me some dates to start going on that would be sweet! thanks again!


 
From what I have read there is not a specific time line that needs to be followed, depends on what you want the end results to be. I'm not sure that I would dump nutes into the plant to make it grow. I would focus on lighting 1st, I think that will give you the best results. If yours grows like mine does, you will be ready to flower the earliest IMO would be 3-4 weeks. Then like MMilitiaR stated for flowering is wait till the pistils start to change to a golden color.


----------



## flymadness (Feb 20, 2006)

oh i know no worries, but i havent had any ferts yet so its time to begin that anyways, dont worry im a bit impatient, but i want the bud too much to kill my plant lol. if its a female that is, if not then i guess im a bit fucked. but yeah im going to get lights and fert tonight so hopefully all will be well and maybe ill stay in the house a bit longer after finals. but im stoked for this to start growing like mad! thanks for the help all!


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 20, 2006)

Glad we could help ya out, let us know how it goes...


----------



## sicnarf (Feb 20, 2006)

flower that hoe when its about a foot and a half by going to 12/12 light. Now, most stirans of mj take 8-11 weeks to fully flower. Harvest when the hairs are about 75-80 drak red. PM mutt to get his chart on determing the porper time to harvest using the trichome technique. IM no professional , but I confident that this is correct. My plant is almost ready to harves in a few weeks.


----------



## sicnarf (Feb 20, 2006)

oh yeah, get that HPS asap, you want it to begin the flowering stage. I used floros for a few weeks in the flower stage before I got my 250w hps. The growth is small because of floros lack of light intensity. Get those lumens !


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 20, 2006)

sicnarf said:
			
		

> flower that hoe when its about a foot and a half by going to 12/12 light. Now, most stirans of mj take 8-11 weeks to fully flower. Harvest when the hairs are about 75-80 drak red. PM mutt to get his chart on determing the porper time to harvest using the trichome technique. IM no professional , but I confident that this is correct. My plant is almost ready to harves in a few weeks.


 
Here it is..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 20, 2006)

MMilitiaR said:
			
		

> you let it flower till a 1/3rd of the pistils are amber colored, or you can cut it when there 2/3rds amber for more of a couchbug high, and if you wait to long, the plant will ploinate itself with the male flowers it makes(thats if its a female plant, remember , you could have a male there, which would be no good)


Holy Crap!

Please, don't anyone take this guys posts seriously. He doesn't know jack about jack.

Everything he's said above is misleading or completly false.

Ask Hick or Mutt if you don't believe me. They'll tell ya so. This fool is on some kind of a lying high.

Ignore everything this fool says. No shit. Like I said, check with the other pros here and they'll set you strate.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 20, 2006)

hey wat strain r ur plants flymaddness


----------



## flymadness (Feb 20, 2006)

indochoker said:
			
		

> hey wat strain r ur plants flymaddness


i dont actually know. it came from bagseed. i was actually wondering if anyone could tell me what strain it is. if anyone has a good guess can you let me know?


----------



## indochoker (Feb 20, 2006)

my plants look the same as urs could u get some more pics


----------



## ftw2012 (Feb 20, 2006)

im by no means a professional (or even experienced for that matter)  but i have done a lot of homework and i dont think your gonna get anything by early may.i think if i was you and it was possible..i would veg it till right before you have to move cut a bunch of clones off of it.  and try and move the young clones to their new home.  maybe you can plant the mother (if thats the case) outdoors just before you move too?   just a thought...though i dont know how well young clones would survive a move..ive never cloned or moved young plants.  maybe you have thought of all of this and know it just wont work..but after a few beers im more open to share my thoughts! lol  just a thought...im curious what others think of it too...im a beginner myself and want some feedback about my ideas...well i guess i have nothing else to add!  good luck with the plant and the move!


----------



## alaskabud (Feb 20, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Holy Crap!
> 
> Please, don't anyone take this guys posts seriously. He doesn't know jack about jack.
> 
> ...


 
STONER DOWN! STONER DOWN! Pass Stoney the bong, he's having a massive coronary. Too funny stoney! You are right though, what's wrong with the guy?


----------



## Eggman (Feb 21, 2006)

It's too bad your plant isn't too Fly. Put it on your neighbors mail box and try again when you have some time to give a shit.


----------



## flymadness (Feb 21, 2006)

Eggman said:
			
		

> It's too bad your plant isn't too Fly. Put it on your neighbors mail box and try again when you have some time to give a shit.


dude thats not very nice. i do care, but i have to move out of my house at a set point and when i germinated the seeds it was just out of curiousity. its not my fault. chill out smoke a jay, im going to have a better setup and timeframe in sept hopefully


----------



## Eggman (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry homie. I'm a huge jerk sometimes. Cars in the impound cause too many parking tickets and it's been a bad day. Here's what i would do if i were you. I'd grow your plant until it was bigger and clone it. Take the rest of the plant and grow it in some woods. Take your clones and grow them as soon as you move. When we moved, we moved the plants last and set them up first. If you have some bucks, there is this strange portable growroom you can buy. It's 3x3, but I recomend it to any growers that cna't build a room. It's light tight and has exhaust vents. Sorry I was a jerk. Let me see if I have the link. .. i can't find it. I saw it at some store on the east coast. I think in southern massachusetts. The great thing about the closet is it looks like a portable clothes closet. You could put at least 3 plants in there.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 21, 2006)

Eggman said:
			
		

> It's 3x3, but I recomend it to any growers that cna't build a room. It's light tight and has exhaust vents.


 
I think I know what your talking about.
http://www.sunlightsheds.com/turn_key_units.htm
this place has a little kick ass computer exterior hydro unit. Thing is cool looking. 600 bucks though.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 21, 2006)

No man.. it was lamer than that, but more effective. It was canvas I think. It has a 600 HPS in it and you couldn't see except form the exhuast, but you just have to put a bend in the duct and it wont show. It zipped. FOUND IT! http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=HO210 

Check out the prices at this store. Theives! This thing used to be 299.99, until it got a 5.0 rating, then they jacked the price up. I bet a bunch of yuppies work there.

that thing you linked me too was 2 grand!!!!!!!!!! Oh lord! That's a heap of loot. Although, the cloner uptop thing is nice, I'll try and intergrate that. It means I have to build more. My landlord will be happy. He likes when I build.


----------

